# Biggest Paycheck Yet!



## Tim In Cleveland (Jul 28, 2014)

Wow, shocked at the paycheck I'm getting on Thursday! I actually got paid a lot in guarantees (and I'm the first to disbelieve in them).


----------



## Worcester Sauce (Aug 20, 2014)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Wow, shocked at the paycheck I'm getting on Thursday! I actually got paid a lot in guarantees (and I'm the first to disbelieve in them).


That is great. There have been numerous reports of folks getting their guarantees this time around. I wonder what is different....have Uber's systems been improved? Is Uber actually giving a shit this time? Perhaps the backlash from all the previous guarantees that went unpaid is finally being heard. Anyone's guess, but there sure seems to be some positive signs this time. Glad you received what you earned Tim...


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Really? Maybe I should start signing up for these guarantees.


----------



## Brian-drives (Jan 13, 2015)

How much $$?
You don't have to be exact .
Just a ballpark number . 
I would like to start driving again, but at 95 cents , don't know if it's worth it.


----------



## Raquel (Jan 9, 2015)

Tim In Cleveland said:


> Wow, shocked at the paycheck I'm getting on Thursday! I actually got paid a lot in guarantees (and I'm the first to disbelieve in them).


Great news..!!!


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

How long is "guarantee" will continue?


----------



## Sweet Ping (Jan 20, 2015)

Try not to spend it too quickly 
Those guarantees won't last


----------



## caspiy257 (Aug 19, 2014)

One more question: is "guarantee" offered to new drivers, who enrolled after lowering prices?


----------



## Superunknown (Nov 15, 2014)

Good for you, Tim from the Land of Cleve!

To the rest of you I say enjoy these guarantees while they last, as seeing how Uber is paying through the nose for these guarantee subsidies I would be very surprised if they last past Jan 31st. Just my prediction.


----------



## bradley8795 (Jan 2, 2015)

caspiy257 said:


> One more question: is "guarantee" offered to new drivers, who enrolled after lowering prices?


Yes they are, I drive in another area but changed my area for the guarantees. I doubt with the rate reduction that it will help though.


----------

